# Hello all



## Perene (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi guys, my name is Diego, I'm from Brazil. 


I found this site while searching for more info about LED color temperatures. Currently I am doing a few things to improve my bedroom, such as replacing my old mattress, sheets and pillows, enabling some features such as Night Shift (iOS) and f.LUX for PC, and of course changing the lights. I spend most of the time in this bedroom studying, either in the PC or in a chair facing the bed (I have two iPADs and the Apple Pencil, they stay in the bed/some pillow while I am in a chair, with my back to the PC/this LED from the images). The table lamp I use has a 9W LED with a cool color temperature (6000K), however it stays behind the monitor. It's been a while since I used the two lamps in the ceiling most of the time, the location of the light source is too alerting. They are only used when necessary.


When I go to sleep I also make an effort to "kill" every light inside the bedroom, I read that it's detrimental to have anything left, so the room stays closed and I use a black film in the windows (plus an air-conditioner).


I did some digging into what kind of LED I should buy, and was going to ask here if choosing one between 2700/3000K would be better for aesthetic reasons or if it can also be healthier than the cool white ones. So far the only idea I have of how a 2700K LED would look like is this video, next week I'll buy one and see how it goes:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQp6ZMSAD_c


This is how my bedroom looks like at 2 PM in a cloudy day. The monitor is the W2452V using 5000K (fLUX). I think the room has 10.64 square meters.
http://imgur.com/a/3LT2l


----------



## Perene (Jun 6, 2017)

For the record, I replaced my current LED with a new one. The old had an unknown number of lumens (I really couldn't find). It was 12W, 6000K. The new was the only one I found in a mall today.


It has 803 lumens ("Brilia" model). The color rendering index (CRI) is 80 or above. 3000K.


This is how the room looks like at 4:50 PM:
http://imgur.com/a/j0nW6


So far I think this warm-white lED is great, at first I thought it was going to be darker, but I was wrong, it's illuminating the bedroom the same way the other one, the difference is that the previous lamp was I believe 2 years old and certainly have lost its brightness with age.

This is the first time I am using this color temperature in my room. I noticed this manufacturer also sells 12W/1018 lm/3000K.


----------

